# Nothing Screams Poor Craftsmanship like.....



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Quote off the F150 Forum:



> _Originally Posted by Stealth _
> Nothing screams poor craftsmanship like wrinkles in your duct tape.



:bigok: I had to laugh, then share with ya'll......


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hahaha what a great quote to start my day off. Lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the laugh Jon.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's priceless


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

There is something to be said about taking extra time to get it all flat, lmao!
Thanks Jon !


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've read that before but still crack up when I see it! 

My other fav is: 

"Silence is golden...but duck tape is silver"


----------



## Golani (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice.

Trying to think of one for super glue


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

All you need is wd-40 and duct tape to fix things. Duct tape for things that move and aren't supposed to, and wd-40 for things that dont move and are supposed to.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Lol


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

thats great, I'm sure theres a little bit of that quote in all of us.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I recently created a new handle on the deck adjustment on my snapper rider using duct tape 
Also made a new handle for the gear selector also. 


---
- Sent from my iPad2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

If u can't fix it with a hammer and duct tape, then you must have an electrical issue


Sent from my iPhone 4 while I shoulda probably been working...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

thats my motto^^^


----------

